# The girls pee standing up and the litter box reeks......



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

We have a top-entry litter box, because Fergie tends to pee standing up, and cleaning up wet spots got old fast! However, now that they have a completely enclosed box, the girls see absolutely no reason to squat to pee, and Fern is following her sister's bad example. The problem is that with no litter on the side of the box, which is a modified Rubbermaid tub, the stench is unbearable after one of them pees. We have some of those litter box wipes, and every couple of days we wipe down the entire inside of the box, but within a couple of days we're right back to the nasty cat pee smell. If we're nearby when one of them goes in the box, we can stick a hand in to hold the butt down and they'll pee into the litter just fine, but of course we're not always there. Maybe there's nothing we can do besides keep wiping down the inside of the box, but I'm hoping someone might have a suggestion, either for a way to get the girls to squat or for a new type of litter box or some way to keep the stench down.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

wow, you really do have a tricky problem, especially
considering you already use a top entry litter cave.

Maybe if you line all inner side of the box with the spicky end of plastic carpet protection liner, 
that may discourage the cats from getting close to any of the sides while they do their business,
or they may enjoy scratching themselves against the spikes, and not want urine on them too.

I can think of other ideas that don't solve the problem, just the odor or cleanup;
- use plastic liners and a lot less litter, so instead of scooping, just throw out the entire mess.
- vent your litter cave to the outdoors using an air hose and low power computer case fan.

let's hope your cat grow out of this tendency 8O


----------

